# Poljot "bordwatch" / Cockpit Watch



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

I've been thinking about getting one of these for some time with a view to using it as a desk clock.

Has anybody here got one, or seen one?

I pinched this image from the Poljot website:










New ones (i.e. not actually removed from an aeroplane but straight out of the factory) appear to be readily available.

I'd be interested to hear other's opinions.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

I purchased one of these from Russia through Ebay. I think it came to about Â£50 or Â£60 in total including the postage which I think is a pretty good price for a mechanical chronograph. I had absolutely no trouble with the transaction at all.

It's a great clock, but has quite a loud tick which can get a bit annoying! This obviously depends on where you keep the clock but if the tick gets really annoying one of the buttons stops the movement completely - no idea why but it's cool







Judging by its condition I doubt that mine is out of a Russian aircraft, I've mounted it in a bit of wood and it looks good on the mantlepice above my fire. I'm pretty sure that I've posted a picture of mine somewhere on the forum.

I'd do a search on the web for them and see what sort of prices they go for as I'm sure they will cost more on some sites than on others.

I say go for it they're an excellent and unusual timepiece


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

pauluspaolo said:


> It's a great clock, but has quite a loud tick which can get a bit annoying!


 Very true







!!!

It has decibel contests with a Westclox wristwatch I've got - I keep that under a cushion when wound - so tiny yet so LOUD







.


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi Rhaythorne,

I have allways quite fancied getting one of these. If you go on to the German E-bay they seem quite common over there, though the postage might be a bit steep as they would be quite heavy compared to a watch.

MIKE.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Its cheaper to buy one from Eastern Europe with US dollars







.

Its a long way to take it back though







if alls not right.

I remember somebody ( probably John abraxas ) saying you could pick them up on Portobello Rd market.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Thanks for the comments guys. I think I shall get one









They do seem quite expensive on the Poljot site, although the exchange rate for dollars is still pretty good. Portobello Road idea is interesting. I'll hop on the bus and take a look round. Haven't been down there for years.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...&category=26440

This looks interesting too....bit pricey though..

Jason


----------



## Fred (Feb 23, 2003)

Jason,you would'nt say that if you had seen the 24hr Accutron watch Roy made from one, cheers fred.

P.S i got one of the Cockpit ones last night on ebay [Â£41] let you know what its like when it arrives,


----------



## Sargon (Feb 24, 2003)

Was Roy's done with one of these or with an Astronaut? Couldn't you just take the hour hand off an Astronaut?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

The two that I did were from Aircraft clocks.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

pauluspaolo said:


> It's a great clock, but has quite a loud tick which can get a bit annoying!


 Compared to my Wittnauer Electric wristwatch, these clocks are as quiet as a mouse.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Fred said:



> i got one of the Cockpit ones last night on ebay [Â£41] let you know what its like when it arrives


Cheers, I'd be interested to know. Just had a look on eBay myself (searched for aircraft +clock). I didn't realise there would be so many of the bloomin' things


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Yes there are a lot about Rich. I think the factory must cater for tourists







.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

What?







I would never have believed it!


----------

